# Nissan Qashqai R



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi guys Hope you do not mind the intrusion,(we are slightly out of section I know) SVM have finally finished and released their latest Project “The Qashqai R” and would like to share.
Back in March 2012 we purchased a brand new Nissan Qashqai +2 one of the UK’s best selling SUV’s Our Idea was to build a purpose built high powered version, sharing the same platform and running gear as the R35 GTR.
The Story begins ***61514; The new Delivery takes place from Colliers in Birmingham as you can see the car arrives on the back of the Transporter
Not so sure the Sales person knew exactly what we had in mind

Our objective was to take and marry a complete R35 into the Qashqai for this to happen we needed our R35 .. A “My 12” in perfect health was our chosen Donor vehicle
The Qashqai and The R35 meet back at base..





The Full plan was to remove all the parts required from the white R35 and pop them inside the Qashqai, add a little more HP into the mix and out comes a 1000bhp hybrid SUV
Sounds easy lol
Lets Piece together and consolidate the story, how we got on***61514;
First up ..Take the new Qashqai to pieces



Now for the R35

Both stripped on the Ramps

Both cars have to go down to bare bones, On the GTR No Wings/Roof and on the Qashqai No Floor!

To take the floor out of the Qashqai a Jig is required to hold him in place ***61514;


The floor is removed


The R35 laid bare


The Qashqai with no Floor ***61514;


Having stripped both vehicles the Marriage begins to take place The Qashqai engulfs the R35 inside
Its structure as he is lowerd into position





R35 Inside


The very basics were on there way so to speak..but still in reality a very long way from completion.
A first fit engine test was carried out, Would the R35 engine and rads +++ all fit in and under the shorter bonnet? Time to check!



Looking good we decided to add a little more Power products to the project from the SVM parts bin
Enough to push 1000bhp!

The Engine and Gearbox is assembled with all the relevant new parts



The Engine and transaxle are fitted into the Qashqai




R35 modified brakes and suspension are used in the assembly ***61514;

Engine More complete ***61514;



Now for the inside, not easy this one, as the engine is circa 4” further back column and dash prove difficult tasks ***61516;
However patience and perseverance paid off . SVM have used All of the Gauges and Controls from
the R35
John checking the fit!

End Result, a Roomy surreal R35 experience from inside the cockpit .. An R35 With panoramic
Views lol


We have taken time to the Attention to detail both inside and outside i hope the group of pictures
Capture some of our passion ***61514;




ValleyMotorsport/Qashqai-R/autosports021_zps33fa1c14.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

The Project to approximately 10 months and was recently displayed at the NEC Autosports 2014
IT caused a little stir ***61514; (Graphics were removed after the show)




Hope you have enjoyed the look back at The Qashqai build project, a little mad I know ***61514; He has now undergone some serious tests and we are very pleased with the shake down results.
We are hoping to evaluate our results on video/V-box /Dyno and Track asap .
For more info and to read the whole build please read from the link in our project section
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/172024-my-new-project-gundam-msr.html

Again my apologies for the intrusion caused, Not many Qashqai R’s about 
Regards Kevan
KK ***61514;


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

awesome work. well done. its brave to try something different


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Super cool conversion Kev, the ultimate sleeper :smokin:


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

I saw this at auto sport and looked awesome.... Big price tag tho...

What happened to the other comments?? They was interesting issues being raised


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Simply awesome team SVM :smokin:


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

15d, how much was it selling for?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

£250K I heard but surely that can't be right, that must have been someone's idea of a wind up.

15Delux, the comments were deleted as SVM did not want to have the conversation about the registration legity on a public forum. Read into that what you want...


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Again my apologies for the intrusion caused, Not many Qashqai R’s about


This is very true :chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

matt j said:


> £250K I heard but surely that can't be right, that must have been someone's idea of a wind up.
> 
> 15Delux, the comments were deleted as SVM did not want to have the conversation about the registration legity on a public forum. Read into that what you want...


I'm still confused about that, but would love the info as I am doing a similar (well, VAG based) project where the shell donor doesn't have enough of it's parts to keep the reg number (IMO).

Was feeling optimistic I could keep it.


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

That is one awesome bit of kit I saw it at the AutoSport show :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry Guys I have given the wrong link to the main thread

Pls use this one if your interested 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/175782-svm-release-project-qashqai-r.html

kk


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

CT17 said:


> I'm still confused about that, but would love the info as I am doing a similar (well, VAG based) project where the shell donor doesn't have enough of it's parts to keep the reg number (IMO).
> 
> Was feeling optimistic I could keep it.


Sadly, no chance. Talking about the very specific situation you describe (sorry to go a little off topic) if you keep the chassis, steering, suspension and engine the car will retain that plate, not the shell donor - in ANY circumstances.

Or you can go the SVA route and a 'Q' plate, this info is publicly available and verifiable.

Anyhow, back on topic now...


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

will post pic after :smokin:


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

I was told £275k by the fella on the stand.... Looks like I could have saved £25k lol


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

matt j said:


> 15Delux, the comments were deleted as SVM did not want to have the conversation about the registration legity on a public forum. Read into that what you want...


I though they was perfect legitimate questions.... Would have been nice to get to the bottom of it all


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

We did.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

DonnyMac said:


> We did.


Did what?? Get to the bottom of it all?


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

So why was it all deleted then??


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Read between the lines.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

DonnyMac said:


> Sadly, no chance. Talking about the very specific situation you describe (sorry to go a little off topic) if you keep the chassis, steering, suspension and engine the car will retain that plate, not the shell donor - in ANY circumstances.
> 
> Or you can go the SVA route and a 'Q' plate, this info is publicly available and verifiable.


That's what I thought, but according to SVM that's wrong.
But unfortunately I don't think it's going to get discussed any further...


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

tldr,
great engineering effort,
toys thrown out over a simple sva question
and as there is a build thread in the project section, why repost it here ?


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Yep, we're not allowed to discuss the legal status of the SVM car so I won't on here as I don't have a £275k interest in it being legal.


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

275k for a cut and shut:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

£275k :chuckle:
is that what its up for ?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Voyager said:


> and as there is a build thread in the project section, why repost it here ?


It's popped up in the Skyline chat section too. 

SVM are (understandably) proud of their creation and want to give it maximum exposure by reposting in several forum areas. 

Still an amazing build and idea.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

It looked fantastic and the engineering was second to none but this seems to have a big floor in the idea? Even if it had no issues £275 is a massive price for it.

It really needs to stay as a concept type advert for the company


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

15delux said:


> this seems to have a big floor in the idea?


This is the funniest thing I've read in ages... It's the whole problem, if there was a floor everything would have been okay! :chuckle:


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

DonnyMac said:


> This is the funniest thing I've read in ages... It's the whole problem, if there was a floor everything would have been okay! :chuckle:


 .


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

> SVM are (understandably) proud of their creation and want to give it maximum exposure by reposting in several forum areas


having read the rules re cross posting and keeping builds strictly to the project section you can see why i was confused.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

As its such a special project I did give special dispensation to repost In The chat areas


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> As its such a special project I did give special dispensation to repost In The chat areas


It is a pity there is no whiplash emoticon


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

lol, state of some of the people here.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, has me floored as well :chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

And to think everyone gave Leepu a hard time when he did the same thing


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

matt j said:


> And to think everyone gave Leepu a hard time when he did the same thing


Now the work they do is a f**king joke.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well despite the haters you have to hand to SVM that they created a fantastic piece of engineering and having sat in the car and given it a close inspection at AUTOSPORT you would think factory built!

And yes it does run very well too!


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

That's the thing, I don't think there are any haters, at all.

I think everyone believes this will sail through the IVA/SVA and get registered.

There's only seemingly one person that doesn't, and he built it.

Don't confuse complying with legal standards as a lack of respect.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Haters? FFS, they deleted the posts, there was no hating, just genuine questions. 
Why are people haters for stating it's an impressive build but simply ask how it was made road legal in the manner they have. Surely it's a vey simple question which deserved a very simple answer. Cloak and dagger deleting posts suggests they have something to hide, so perhaps think on...


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

didnt see any haters in the thread, 
matt j put it fairly honestly.

fact is if you stand up and shout about how good you are, put down people who ask a simple question, then delete the threads that raised those questions then you just end up looking like a douche.

i think we all agree that svm did a fine job on this conversion, however we may have a valid reason to call them out over the comments made re sva approval, especially when svm insisted they knew better and the vehicle did not need to be sva'd.

however as svm have had those posts removed from the main thread and now cross post a build thread in the wrong sections (with approval or not) it just looks like they are trying to avoid being honest.

as a side note; do all sponsers have the permission to have threads edited to remove comments that although within posting rules may make the thread originator look foolish ?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

matt j said:


> Haters? FFS, they deleted the posts, there was no hating, just genuine questions.
> Why are people haters for stating it's an impressive build but simply ask how it was made road legal in the manner they have. Surely it's a vey simple question which deserved a very simple answer. Cloak and dagger deleting posts suggests they have something to hide, so perhaps think on...


There lies the problem then. If things were deleted then *TO ME* after reading the whole thread *for the first time* this morning, it has caused me to have this impression that there are a few!? But now with a better picture I can see why.

None the less, SVA aside its still impressive.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow, that's awesome, well done SVM, really impressed, the UK's first gargantuan SUV


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> There lies the problem then. If things were deleted then *TO ME* after reading the whole thread *for the first time* this morning, it has caused me to have this impression that there are a few!? But now with a better picture I can see why.
> 
> None the less, SVA aside its still impressive.


You drew your conclusion from the facts presented to you at the time, which is understandable I guess. I didn't draw any conclusions though, I merely asked a leading question instead.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

any videos of this beast in action?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

DonnyMac said:


> That's the thing, I don't think there are any haters, at all.
> I think everyone believes this will sail through the IVA/SVA and get registered.
> There's only seemingly one person that doesn't, and he built it.
> Don't confuse complying with legal standards as a lack of respect.


Exactly.

I'm just curious as I have a car that's gone through a similar process and I am now facing (which I was expecting) keeping it as a track day car or looking at the IVA/SVA route to get it registered.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Is £275k THAT expensive. Wasn't the Juke R around £400k ($650k) and not with a 1000bhp conversion built in? They sold those didn't they?


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

I also have heard (not confirmed) that the Juke-R's first fetched around £400k and there have been recent orders for 10's of them for £250k a pop???!!!

To me (and many others) - it is a ridiculous amount of money. But if there are buyers out there ready to pay - I suppose it must be worth every penny to them.

Oh - and to my knowledge, no Juke-R has ever been unleashed with 1000 bhp.

I am also interested in this registration issue??? Have no idea on SVA/IVA legalities. Could this Qashqai end up taking the GTR's 11/12 Registration number???


----------



## Poppaboost (Dec 11, 2013)

G2GUV said:


> Oh - and to my knowledge, no Juke-R has ever been unleashed with 1000 bhp.


Incorrect, a Sheikh in Dubai was having 2 converted to 1200bhp spec, it was in the Banzai news section about a year ago!


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Poppaboost said:


> Incorrect, a Sheikh in Dubai was having 2 converted to 1200bhp spec, it was in the Banzai news section about a year ago!


Oops!!! :nervous:

My knowledge is somewhat limited - I must say! :chairshot

Would be interesting to know how much this Sheikh in Dubai paid for these Juke-R's and how much they would stand him in with these conversions?

Just trying to put the £250k price tag for the Qashqai-R into perspective.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

G2GUV said:


> I am also interested in this registration issue??? Have no idea on SVA/IVA legalities. Could this Qashqai end up taking the GTR's 11/12 Registration number???


No.

If the GT-R had somehow kept the roof than yes, but it didn't.

The simple rule of thumb here is if there is a monocoque chassis and it is complete you're well on your way to having the 'new' car registered the same and without testing.

If the monocoque chassis is modified in any way, you cannot (roof off the GT-R, floor off the Qashqai) only way then is IVA and 'Q' plate.

Admittedly, this law was created when lots of special cars that were to be modified used ladder chassis which you could bolt on other manufacturers parts, but no more.

Hey, this isn't a problem, there's another route the government has left open - have the thing safety tested and then they'll register it for you.

Perhaps some people don't like the letter Q, because obviously any engineer would have no problem in allowing their work to be scrutinised for safety.

Q haters!


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

DonnyMac said:


> No.
> 
> If the GT-R had somehow kept the roof than yes, but it didn't.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm... you obviously seem to know your stuff. I would be pretty sure that Kev and team have considered their options as well, and know exactly where they stand?

I'm NOT singing from the SVM hymn book - BUT it is fair to say that the remarkable achievement here with the QR has just been 'drowned' and covered over by assumptions from all sorts of experts on here.

Fair point that their is no 'assumption' on the route that Kev clearly stated he will be taking towards registration of the car - But his plans/idea's may have changed now? Maybe - maybe not! We shall wait and see.

I will be keeping up to date with this thread to see the end result - as it is a very interesting subject. Only once the end result has been announced/revealed, I think it will be appropriate for all experts to question the legality of this fascinating car, or if there has been any unlawful activity or loopholes exploited. IMHO off course!!! :blahblah:

Just a quick question:

If this car is destined for the far east - would it really matter how it was registered? Q plate/GT-R/Qashqai etc???


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hear he Is 








*Vosa have visited SVM and are very happy with the build*

Documents are being processed :thumbsup:

I asked Would I get arrested If I drive? they said No (as long as i drive sensibly lol) ...So hear I am :flame:

All within the speed limit  (Honest)

Power tests will be conducted on a circuit or track :thumbsup:

Many new products are being provided on the QR hear is the Thread link

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/175782-svm-release-project-qashqai-r.html


As soon as I know about the in and outs of documentation I will let you guys know
KK


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Good stuff


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hear he Is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF do you mean you asked 'VOSA' if you would get arrested if you drove your car on the road????!!!! You should just have asked everyone on here??? :nervous:


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

as5606 said:


> Is £275k THAT expensive. Wasn't the Juke R around £400k ($650k) and not with a 1000bhp conversion built in? They sold those didn't they?


Taking one hideously overpriced car and comparing it to another hideously overpriced car as a way of proving that it is not that expensive does not really work. For the same money you could have this:


Used 2012 LAMBORGHINI AVENTADOR LP 700-4 2dr ISR for sale in Knutsford | Pistonheads

or this

Used 2013 Ferrari F12 for sale in Greater London | Pistonheads

That's why it is expensive. :thumbsup:


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

I'd rather have the lambo or Ferrari!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

There is Only One Qashqai R and it will eat the above LOL


Guys that have the money to Buy the QR have probably the normal Super-car or two!

Juke R''s  Sell so why not?
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

G2GUV said:


> WTF do you mean you asked 'VOSA' if you would get arrested if you drove your car on the road????!!!! You should just have asked everyone on here??? :nervous:


I am very sorry.....:flame:

Bit of an after thought now  Can I drive him please ? Some more! 
kk


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> There is Only One Qashqai R and it will eat the above LOL


A decently tuned Evo or R35 would as well but at the end of the day i know which one would be sitting on my drive and it would not be any of the Jap ones. 




[email protected] said:


> Juke R''s  Sell so why not?
> kk


I have no doubt that was the business philosophy behind the enterprise and if you manage to flog a few then good luck to you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Very niche market and I totally understand..each to their own 
KK


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> There is Only One Qashqai R and it will eat the above LOL
> 
> kk



But Lamborghini and Ferrari are prestige manufacturers, lusted after the world over. Your Quasiqai is just a Japanese shitbox in comparison, as pseudo-kitcar if you will.

Park the Lamborghini or the Ferrari next to your Quasiqai and ask a true petrolhead which they'd rather take home.....

I'd take the Lamborghini, even with a 1000hp your Quasiqai your will never have the appeal of a genuine Italian Hyper/Super car. Sad but true, wall posters will always top trump a Japanese shitbox, no matter how fast it goes. Unless it's a Z-Tune or a genuine Hakosuka.

Top marks for doing something different though, but even mentioning it in the same breath as Italian Exotica is a non-starter.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

In case you were about to chuck your toys out of your pram, again(I know, perish the thought), I actually think it's not a bad project. I was merely adding some perspective in regards to the comparison of the three cars. Totally different kettles of fish, I think you'll agree. You can't buy that kind of prestige as a manufacturer, it comes naturally when people lust over your products because of a stirring in the soul that Italian Exotica seems to cause, which is far easier for them than the rarity of a Nissan will be for you.

Again, I'm not hating on Quasiqai, I'm just explaining it as I see it. At the end of the day, badge appeal wins.


----------



## Bobby dazzler (Jan 10, 2014)

Why do people get there panties in twist on here all about a converted car and why on earth would you go on a jap car forum and call any project car a Japanese shit box


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Juke R''s  Sell so why not?
> kk


think you should have made it left hand drive then it would have been on its way to the Sheikh in Dubai by now.

keith


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

keith said:


> think you should have made it left hand drive then it would have been on its way to the Sheikh in Dubai by now.
> 
> keith


+1 I can always make the Q2 LHD Lol
kk


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> +1 I can always make the Q2 LHD Lol
> kk


Huh? A LHD 'Japanese Shitbox???' 

Gotta love some Jap car fans!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

G2GUV said:


> Huh? A LHD 'Japanese Shitbox???'
> 
> Gotta love some Jap car fans!!!


You got to have more than one Shitbox on hear(just incase of a Q ):chuckle::chuckle:

The amount of C.......Opps :runaway::runaway:
kk


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Max Boost said:


> But Lamborghini and Ferrari are prestige manufacturers, lusted after the world over. Your Quasiqai is just a Japanese shitbox in comparison, as pseudo-kitcar if you will.
> 
> Park the Lamborghini or the Ferrari next to your Quasiqai and ask a true petrolhead which they'd rather take home.....
> 
> ...


What a troll....!

A true petrol head(car enthusiast) would never slate another man's car....

What a dead beat.... I know they say don't feed the trolls, but come on...!

Dan....!:GrowUp:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

First drive: 1100bhp Nissan Qashqai R - BBC Top Gear


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> First drive: 1100bhp Nissan Qashqai R - BBC Top Gear


It was in AutoExpress this week too.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Fair play great press and good write ups!

Even Top Gear......... Hope you sold some on the back of that Kev, would be damn well deserved!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Fair play great press and good write ups!
> 
> Even Top Gear......... Hope you sold some on the back of that Kev, would be damn well deserved!


We met the Stig the other day, he actually sat in Gundam Lol

The Guy from Top Gear was very nice 
KK


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We met the Stig the other day, he actually sat in Gundam Lol


What, no pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

CT17 said:


> What, no pics?


I will post in the morning, the pics are at work 
KK


----------



## TylernicisGTR (Jun 12, 2014)

What a beast


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

TylernicisGTR said:


> What a beast


Yes he is off to Trax today 
KK


----------

